# Nikon D5100: ISO Noise/Performance?



## gryffinwings (May 10, 2012)

So I'm trying to find out the highest acceptable ISO levels that I'm willing to work with. I've tried using ISO 3200, but it still seems a little high when taking pictures in low light areas, and I'm talking about taking a picture of my wife with the glow from her laptop in the dark kind of low light. However I've found that using higher ISO levels such as 3200 and up create a bit of noise from what I can tell, I have restricted my shutter speeds to no slower than 1/60 and that may be the issue, but I don't have the steadiest hand. What can I do to get better pictures? I am using this with my 35mm 1.8 lens.


----------



## MTVision (May 11, 2012)

gryffinwings said:
			
		

> So I'm trying to find out the highest acceptable ISO levels that I'm willing to work with. I've tried using ISO 3200, but it still seems a little high when taking pictures in low light areas, and I'm talking about taking a picture of my wife with the glow from her laptop in the dark kind of low light. However I've found that using higher ISO levels such as 3200 and up create a bit of noise from what I can tell, I have restricted my shutter speeds to no slower than 1/60 and that may be the issue, but I don't have the steadiest hand. What can I do to get better pictures? I am using this with my 35mm 1.8 lens.



The d5100 does handle high ISO's fairly well. 

In your scenario noise is going to be more noticeable since it shows up more in dark, shadow areas. Spot metering off your wife's face and nailing exposure or exposing to the right will reduce the noise. Raising exposure or brightening in post will show more noise. 

Are you zooming in to see the noise? I've taken plenty of photos at ridiculously high ISO's a with a little tiny bit of noise reduction in photoshop it looks great. I've printed a few and with an 8x10 you can't even see the noise. 





^^ this photo was taken at night in my dark apartment with just the overhead light on. ISO was Hi2 - don't remember the number. It was just a snapshot to show the noise level for a thread on here. I exposed to the right and brought exposure down a little. It's noisy of course but this is without any noise reduction in post. this picture isn't anything like your scenario though. I don't have any dark areas/shadows do the noise won't be as noticeable

But the d5100 is an entry level camera so it's not going to handle high ISO's or low light superbly. But I really don't think ISO 3200 is bad. Good exposure always helps too. Do you have an example you could post?


----------



## StandingBear1983 (May 11, 2012)

in that kinda lighting you will need at 6400 to get a good exposure, your talking about almost pitch black with the small reflection of the lcd screen...i would not recommend using 6400 as a normal habit, though if your in extreme situation, you can't really avoid it...shoot RAW and lower noise in lightroom for the best results.

I shoot a lot at night with the exact same camera and lens :

 1) in a well lit room, i can manage with 1600 ISO wide open or 2.8 max.
2)in a dimmed light room with only one light source or something like that you have to go up already to 2000-3200 ISO
3) if your shooting almost in pitch black dark with a small source of light you will have to use 6400 ISO or higher. remember that sometimes its better to take the shoot then not to take it at all, because your afraid to bumb up your ISO.


----------



## jriepe (May 11, 2012)

You can use noise reduction software for many shots.  I use Noiseware and in most cases it does a fine job IMO.  After using Noiseware I will switch back and forth on the computer between the two images and if Noiseware has smoothed it out too much I will delete that image and keep a little noise in but that doesn't happen very often.

Jerry


----------

